
Ask HN: Is it possible to beat Google? - hsikka
I’m working on efficient neural architecture search, and I think I can provide an offering that’s more effective than Cloud automl. I want to open source the code tech for the community and allow you to host models on your own infrastructure if you want. Do you think it would be possible to beat Google or Amazon?
======
onion2k
Absolutely, but don't expect to win by making better tech. The challenge will
be marketing it.

This is true for everything.

